# Beautiful butterfly



## JJYRQI (Dec 27, 2010)

I love this most of my butterfly macros ever.


----------



## Frequency (Dec 28, 2010)

Your happiness is our happiness

Regards


----------



## JJYRQI (Dec 28, 2010)

Frequency said:


> Your happiness is our happiness
> 
> Regards



It's nice to hear. 
Thank you!


----------



## changoleon (Dec 28, 2010)

Cool:lmao:


----------



## Overread (Dec 28, 2010)

Fantastic photo and a great display that one does not need to have infinite depth of field to make good photography of insects


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Dec 28, 2010)

This is beautiful!


----------



## JJYRQI (Jan 5, 2011)

Thankies to all for your time and comments.


----------



## yo13dawg (Jan 8, 2011)

I like the DoF on this....brings out the eyes


----------



## JJYRQI (Jan 15, 2011)

yo13dawg said:


> I like the DoF on this....brings out the eyes



Thanks, I'm happy you like it.


----------



## fms1014 (Jan 15, 2011)

Love this photo!  I wish I could do things like that!  Someday...


----------



## Formatted (Jan 15, 2011)

Brilliant! Got a larger version?


----------



## Stephen.C (Jan 15, 2011)

Beautiful photo.


----------



## Drake (Jan 15, 2011)

Wonderful, I love the concept, and the colors


----------



## lauratuttle73 (Jan 17, 2011)

beautiful colours!


----------



## mishele (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow, great shot!!! I'm loving the shallow DoF!!! The colors are incredible too.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jan 17, 2011)

That is a fantastic shot.


----------



## JJYRQI (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks to everyone. 

Please follow me @ rainbowpuke


----------



## CDRRoss (Apr 9, 2011)

Very nice. It looks almost fantasy=like.


----------

